# Litlle lump in each testicle



## Jose L. Pujol (May 30, 2012)

Last Friday we noticed two small lumps in Bruno's testicles (one in each). We were playing in-doors and he was very excited. Today I examined him and found only one small bump (when he was sleeping). He has a vaccine shot next week so we will have the vet take a look at that then. Has anyone had this type of problem with his/her Vizsla?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It might not be a problem. Let's see what the Vet says.


----------

